# Heuer Carrera 45 Dato



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Posted this a few weeks ago, but now it is mine.

The previous owner was gived it by his friends mother as a keepsake, his friend had died and she thought he might like it.

The watch has sat in a drawer for approx 40yrs and although used is in very nice condition, the seller only sold it as he has no use for it and thought the money would be better spent on an activity where he could remember & toast his long departed friend.



















The watch is totally original only ever been worked on in the mid 60's when it went to a jewelers in Winchester for a service.

The dial is very clean and after a clean and oil the manual Landeron 189 now runs sweetly, just need a nice strap now to finish it off.










Any help with the dating, i think its after 63' and before 69!

Regards Keith


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now thats as cool as.......


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Love it mate! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovely Keith, (that's the watch btw not you mate







 ). A wonderful watch in original condition, fantastic.

Speak to Al about a strap, one of his black leather perforate jobbies would set that dial off perfectly imho. I'm not sure if he has any 18mm ones left though (I'm guessing that lug width is 18mm)

Wear it well my friend and if you ever get bored of it let me know.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice Keith,super build.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Wow, thats very nice indeed Keith, looks to be in great condition.









A classic design - I do love these old Heuers. Would I be right in saying the Dato 45 is one of the rarer of the Carreras?









I intend to make a vintage carrera part of my collection ......one day....

I agree it would really look the part on a back perforated strap, (or even a brown one for that matter).









Wear it in good health.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a lovely example Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks all.

It would seem that this is one of the more desirable models, very early with the Heuer-Leonidas Cal 189 and before Heuer switched to the Valjoux movements

I have searched the net and reckon it dates from around 1963, which fits perfectly with the info gleaned from the previous owner.

I have been told this model normally has a white/with red numbers date wheel, but the previous owner is certain it only ever went to be repaired /serviced in the late 60's. maybe it was changed then or perhaps as he thinks..it always had a sliver/black numbered one!

I have temporaily stuck it on a black croc Omega strap so i can wear it, but as i feared, its a little to classically shaped and IMO small....this based on my unfortunate ( and some say misplaced ) love of massive geometric 70's watches

It is therefore most likely i will flip it very soon.

Keith


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Keith,

Here's a pic of my farther's Heuer, similar in design but running with a valjoux movement inside. I've tried searching the web for information on model number & date but also find it hard to get any real information.










On your search I don't suppose you've managed to come across any good sites


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Phil.

Try Onthedash.com, there are quite a few links as well. Also on Chuckmaddox's site there is some useful info.

I think that Heuer started using the Valjoux movements from about 1965, and it appears to have the rare scale on the bezel.

Nice......

Regards Keith


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Keith, I've had a search of both as well as posted a similar question but haven't really found much at all. All I know is he bought it in the 70's.

Went back to Heuer for a service in the 90's and they gave it a once over and that's it, I'm know keen on trying to get the case replated for him as it's been through the wars


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I too posted a question on the Heuer forum, and not one answer!! Strange, would of thought the members would be keen to help! especially as it is quite a rarely seen model.

If i dig anything up, i will pass it on. Also Gary's friend may be able to help! he knows far more about these than most i think.

Regards Keith


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks that would be good









As for the forum, yeah I didn't get one answer either


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Phil I've just sent you a PM re identification, looks like you might have tried there already though. I'll send another with Alistair's details although I'm pretty sure he'll refer you to the Heuer forum I've just sent you details of. Tell Jeff I sent you and to pull his finger out! On second thoughts probably best not too.

Another PM winging its way over soon.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Keith! Love that clean look. how wide and tall is it? its very cool mate. Wear it in good health!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> It is therefore most likely *i will flip it very soon*.
> 
> Keith


Ooooh, you'll have a queue waiting for that I reckon. Not a fan of chronos or Hugh'ies but that looks rather well, totally uncluttered. Understatement but looks the part if you know what I mean.









Doubt if I could put in a bid within the outlines of the "affordable and everyday" website price constraints


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Mel.

I hope there is a queue, as i am under extreme pressure to get ' That bloody car finished '.

As i have been using the excuse of bad weather for the last 4mths i can longer no bluff it, so hopefully the sale of the Heuer will pay for the outstanding welding on the Lancia, plus enough left to finish off the leather retrim.

This is my last chance to get the Beta sypder finished before i start having to pay for another new arrival....the type that continues to cost until they are at least 18!!!!

Keith


----------



## Dyaque (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi there. I don't have the capacity to PM yet due to still being so very wet behind the ears on the forum, so I hope you'll forgive the public message.

I wholeheartedly echo the compliments paid above. This model stands proud as the most attractive of the Carreras (I'm afraid my ignorance prevents comment on movements or collectors' preferences... yet); I just love its simple understated functionality.

To come to the point though, I'm very interested to hear whether you've come to a decision about the "flipping" yet? Obviously I don't want to be nosey or pushy in any way, I just hope I might join what must already be a considerable queue of "interested potential purchasers" should you decide to do so...

I hope you enjoy ownership in the meantime though - if it were me I'm not sure anything other than bankruptcy could bring about parting company with it (although it has to be said that if my taste continues in its current vein that might not be too far off...).

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Somehow missed this when it was first posted - at the risk of being boringly repetitive, that's gorrrrrrgeous!! :thumbsup:

Like that a lot a lot a lot... that's my what-to-research-in-order-to-avoid-work-this-afternoon crisis averted... hurrah! 

S.


----------



## Dyaque (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmmm, just realised the inadvertant result of posting a message will be to bump it to the top of the pile for everyone like Steve (and clearly me) on Monday pm mode...

I can see it winging its gentle way far far out of reach...

Still lovely though. Back to dreaming.....


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats! That looks really clean, gotta love those vintage Heuers ..


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Flipped already i am afraid.

Gone to good home......

Keith


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Flipped already i am afraid.
> 
> Gone to good home......
> 
> Keith


That's a relief... no idea what they go for (have actually had to do some work this afternoon so have yet to start my research!) but had it appeared in the sales forum it would have caused a serious crisis of wallet! Lucky new owner I say... 

S.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

It did appear briefly, but then went to Ebay, the eventual terminal of all flipped watches!!!


----------



## Dyaque (Apr 26, 2008)

Doooooohhhhhhh.... :sadwalk: :crybaby:

Still, at least I can relax now, still able to afford to buy food....


----------

